# Can you replace a 1+pole contactor with a true 2 pole?



## ashton (May 24, 2009)

Here is a picture of the 1+ pole contactor. Why couldn't you use a 2 pole?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

On 1,000,000 units built. Saving 50 cents per contactor adds up.


----------



## ashton (May 24, 2009)

I take it that means you can replace them with a 2 pole? I ordered the same 1+ contactor but would have preferred a 2 pole because if something goes wrong I dont have to worry about frying compressor or fan.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You can. But. Some contactors are wired up to control the on off of crank case heaters. So you have to watch that you don't wire them up wrong.

Actually. More of a chance of something going wrong with a 2 pole contactor. Then a single pole contactor.But you can use a 2 pole in place of a single pole.


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

It was told to me some years ago that the manufactures are using the capaciter as a off cycle crankcase heater of some sort hence the single pole contactor. I would replace with whatever is there originally.

If I remember right it was Comfortmaker tech service that told me this.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought I heard that too. Guess we'll have to put an amprobe on the next one we run into.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Some are doing that, others aren't.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've seen Carrier use single pole contactors to energize the crank case heater this way.












240 volts is present across the open contacts of a single pole contactor...


----------

